# Testing new port for squashfuse



## NewGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

I have created a port for the Squashfuse command line program. It allows the user to mount a squash archive under a local directory and explore it. Existing FreeBSD ports allow for the extraction (unpacking) of a squashfs archive, but if we only want to browse the contents of a squash archive, this port is much faster and requires less disk/memory usage.

The port has been submitted here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=210645

The upstream project and documentation is here: https://github.com/vasi/squashfuse


----------



## ASX (Jun 28, 2016)

Many thanks, I was building squashfuse myself, but a port is certainly welcome!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

My pleasure. I figured if I was going to use it, I might as well make it easier, both for myself and others.


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks NewGuy.

I've posted a simple howto for mksquashfs, unsquashfs and included your squashfuse in this Thread 62445


----------

